# christmas trim



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi i gave wispa a trim ready for christmas today, arty2: she was getting a bit long and scruffy. i would deff recomend having a go yourself, each time i do her it seems to get easier and look a lot better!  lol she had a bath last weekend and a good brush and nails done too today before the clippers came out, i was pleased not to find any mats. after her groom we went for a walk and she jumped in a lake  so i was glad i cut her nice and short on the legs!


----------

